

Why more offshoring is inevitable: 55K graduates for 160K CS jobs (2008 data) - muneeb
http://csl.stanford.edu/~pal/ed/index.html

======
shubb
According to the Insitution of Engineering and Technology in the UK, Computer
Science students are more likely to be unemployed than graduates of any other
STEM subject (16%).

Computer Science graduates are more likely to be unemployed 6 months after
graduating than Social Studies, or All Graduates, both of which are ~10%.

I realize these figures are for America, but I have to suspect something is
up. Outside Silicon Valley, software industry wages don't reflect a deficit
like that. In the UK, Finance and Management graduate programs remain much
better paid than Software Engineering, with better wage prospects. I think if
there really was the lack of talent described, we'd see a correction.

(Figures 2011-2012, Page 4 IET Magazine Vol 8 Issue 7)

~~~
gexla
> Outside Silicon Valley, software industry wages don't reflect a deficit like
> that.

I don't know that wages are really that high in Silicon Valley either. People
get paid well there because it's crazy expensive to live there. By the time
you have paid the premium for living in the area, you may not be walking away
with much more than you would living and working anywhere else in the U.S.

